# Books for 1st Year MBBS



## ramsha.zee

hey there its my 1st yr in mbbss and im quite confused about books. Ive following books, want to know are they enough or i've left some important ones. My second question is that are the books and subjects of first year same everywhere in the country or differ?


PATHOLOGY - Robbins Basic Pathology 9th edition


PHYSIOLOGY - M Firdaus Review 19th edition
Medical Physiology by Guyton and Hall 12th edition


EMBRYOLOGY - Langman's Medical Embryology 12th edition


MICROBIOLOGY - Medical Microbiology and Immunology 12th edition


PHARMACOLOGY - Lippincot's 5th edition
Basic and Clinical Pharmacology 11th edition

BIOCHEMISTRY - Lippincot's 5th edition
Faiq Ahmed Revised 2nd edition

ANATOMY - Grays Anatomy
Atlas of Human Anatomy
Essence
General Anatomy Handbook by B D Chaurasia

COMMUNITY MEDICINE - Public Health and Community medicine by M Ilyas

help would be appreciated


----------



## salmanzworld

well these are the books u need in 1st yr !

anatomy : KLM gross anatomy, KLM embryo , BD churasia, netters atlas, tassaduq hussain's GA, Liaq hussain's histology

Physio: guyton and hall, jaypee, firdous

biochem: lipencott, hashmi ,mushtaq

these are the books u must have,,,other books for revison can b handy,,cuz u cant read big books everytime !


----------



## ramsha.zee

salmanzworld said:


> well these are the books u need in 1st yr !
> 
> anatomy : KLM gross anatomy, KLM embryo , BD churasia, netters atlas, tassaduq hussain's GA, Liaq hussain's histology
> 
> Physio: guyton and hall, jaypee, firdous
> 
> biochem: lipencott, hashmi ,mushtaq
> 
> these are the books u must have,,,other books for revison can b handy,,cuz u cant read big books everytime !


thnx a ton


----------



## salmanzworld

ramsha.zee said:


> thnx a ton


you are welcome dudette


----------



## joney

what are the first MBBS book for shifa college of medicine.


----------



## Dokish

Add Essence in anatomy 

and Faiq for biochemistry both are must book to have in first year.


----------



## schizophrenia

I got Mark's Basic Medical Biochem for Biochem.
Guyton and Hall's Physiology 12th edition
Netter's Atlas of Human Anatomy
Gray's Anatomy for Students

Junqueria's Histology: Text and Atlas
High Yield Embryology
Langman's Embryology


----------



## dradilr

I have found list of 1st year medical books here
medicotips[dot]com/2013/02/recommended-books-for-first-and-second.html


----------



## Ankith

Great list of 1st year medical books. It's very useful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## abdullah-khan

@ramsha.zee:

Subjects of MBBS in various years vary from Province to Province. In Punjab, University of Health Sciences take exams of MBBS of Govt. Medical Colleges. So, according to UHS, following subjects are included in first, second and third year courses:

1st Year MBBS ---> Anatomy, Physiology, Biochemistry
2nd Year MBBS ---> Anatomy, Physiology, Biochemistry, Islamiat and Pakistan Studies
3rd Year MBBS ---> Pharmacology, Pathology, Forensic Medicine and Toxicology, Behavioural Sciences


----------



## sir umar

for physiology u have to study jaypee and firdous...both are enough...
and for anatomy..bd chaurasia is enough..
for biochemistry go for short book i think its faiq. and as a text keep jaypee...


----------



## maculahealthcare

Lippincott's 6th edition will be preferred for Bio-chemistry that will be opt for first year medical education. This edition have the updated contents and revised chapter case


----------



## Medicine Buddy

thanks alot was very helpful


----------



## Sneha Suleman

*MBBS Systems In Pakistan*

Well, I'm also a 1st year mbbs student but have some knowledge about this...2 systems are followed in Pakistan...The 1st is the annual system and the subjects are anatomy,biochemistry ,physiology ...The other is the integrated/semester system and the modules are foundation and blood module...the subjects taught are anatomy,biochemistry,physiology,community medicine,pharmacology,pathology,forensic medicine and microbiology....
Hope it somewhat clears your confusion...books in different universities are different because of different systems they adopt...


----------



## abdullah-khan

Hi all,

I am uploading medical books to my blog given below. The blog is made for non-profit purposes, just to help other medical fellows.

Thanks.

MedicalSpider.blogspot.com


----------



## sudi




----------

